
Clean tech 'won't solve warming in time' - mrpopo
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-51389404
======
vegetablepotpie
At this point we can’t realistically “solve” climate change, to do so would
require too many sacrifices from too many entrenched interests.

The best we can do mitigate climate change, adapt to it and try to avoid the
worst consequences.

